

(YC W15) the Detroit Water Project Connects Donors to Unpaid Water Bills - tiffani
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/18/the-detroit-water-project-connect-donors-to-unpaid-water-bills/

======
tiffani
Founder here. Happy to answer questions about what we're doing!

